
Apply HN: Coconut– Baxter for managing organization data - andychase
--Story--<p>A while ago I worked in a call center at a university. Their business software was a mess of hacked tools and scripts because their needs were constantly changing. The cool part? The student leads were the ones implementing the business rules.<p>The idea is to build a flexible and fun tool for managing organization data. Things like: call center tickets, work orders, incident reports, media requests, event requests, feature requests, etc.<p>--Business--<p>SaaS. This is a crowded field with many specialized solutions but I believe that the available solutions aren&#x27;t right for many organizations.
======
thehorbach
Isn't the proposed solution very close to a typical CRM? Maybe I'm wrong

~~~
andychase
Yes.. but the problem is what if you need to manage data across a CRM as well
as something like an ITSM?

For companies that are managing one specific type of data and that alone-- for
example a support desk-- something like Zendesk works perfectly. Those aren't
the types people this would be able to help.

It's the organizations that might do many different things at the same time--
maybe one or two people are managing customer requests as well as checking in
and handling customer inventory with a special workflow. For example, at the
University I worked for we whitelisted the MAC addresses of hundreds of
customer devices using a special procedure that changed every couple months.

This tool would allow people to easily manage that work and keep that that
workflow up to date. This would cut down on mistakes and make things go a lot
faster.

